# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  spelling

## Jacques#1

What do you think about having a spelling button/tab, or is this not possible/already available and I just don't know about it?

This will be mainly for myself, you must haf sien sum of mi posts wif the naaice spelling? :Smile:

----------


## tec0

There is a number of spelling programs available some of them are free others not. Start with Oxford dictionary available at any Incredible-Connection store.    :Smile:

----------


## Jacques#1

> There is a number of spelling programs available some of them are free others not. Start with Oxford dictionary available at any Incredible-Connection store.


Now now, if you grow accustomed to using word spelchecks, outlook spelchecks and a spelcheck with everything you use then you foget how to spel... :Smile: 

BESIDES, YOU ASSUME I CAN READ THE OXFORD? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## daveob

The phaomnneil pweor of the hmuan mnid. 

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a total mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. 

......Booldy amzanig huh?

----------


## Dave A

In the top right hand corner of the reply boxes you'll see this icon



You'll need to set it up the first time you use it, but it's fairly painless. And after that it's dead easy to spellcheck your posts before you hit that reply button.

----------

Jacques#1 (23-Nov-09), sterne.law@gmail.com (23-Nov-09)

----------

